# Solved: Help! I can't uninstall AVG 8!



## nonie45

Hi there, I am changing my antivirus program and firewall and need to uninstall AVG 8. When I attempt to uninstall, I end up with this error message:

Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for registry value HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows:AppInit_DLLs: creating registry value....
Error 0x80070005

What does that mean? I've tried contacting AVG support with no success. I am running Vista Home Premium 32 bit. Oh, and I'm not installing as the error message says. As I go through the dialogue boxes for uninstalling, it's very clear that I'm uninstalling, not installing.


----------



## mtzlplex

http://www.avg.com/download-tools


----------



## echicken

Download this : http://www.avg.com/filedir/util/avg_arm_sup_____.dir/avgremover.exe and it will remove AVG on your computer.
You probably went through a uninstall, and it failed half-way through.


----------



## nonie45

Yes, that's what I did (used the uninstall feature and had it quit halfway). But I did go to AVG.com and download the remover. That seemed to work okay. Thanks for the help!


----------

